
Humans Accidentally Created a Protective Bubble Around Earth - jansho
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/05/wow-guys/527193/?single_page=true
======
chrisfinne
Potential solution to CME's? Would love to hear a sanity check from a
physicist with some back-of-napkin math.

